# Fence Posts



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer the look of stained wood fence posts, but I've had 3 decay and break off in the ground now. I had #2 and #3 replaced today. If I ever have another fence built, I think I will probably go with steel posts.



The VersaPost looks like it might be a nice option... _"The VersaPost gives you the beauty of wood and the strength of steel."_


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

"A properly stained wood fence will not require re-staining for 10-15 years."

I guess I haven't seen too many properly stained fences. I've never seen a wood fence make it more than about 6-7 years before it needed to be stained again.

I like the Versa Posts though. We have a wood fence with metal posts, but talked about boxing them in so they weren't visible.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I personally don't mind the look of the steel posts. They project an image of strength? We had 54 mph gusts blow over a large portion of our fence as it's 130 ft section that faces the strong southerly winds. The builder grade (thin walled) tubular steel didn't cut it, and the concrete they sat in wasn't solid enough to give them support.

A large check to a proper fence company gave us new steel posts of a thicker gauge, and lots of extra concrete to support each one. Each post hole was filled with two bags of sakrete and was 21/2 to 3 feet deep. Time will tell, but it feels much more firm that the previous posts. Interestingly, to get them all perfectly even with the top of the fence, they put them in the ground "long" and then came along and cut each one to match the height of the fence to make it easy. Then they capped them - simple.

If you go with exposed or covered posts, make sure they are thick gauge steel and the post holes are _deep_.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's funny that you bring this subject up. I'm looking at replacing all my 4X4 fence posts with steel posts. The main reason is that my son last year liked to kick his soccer ball against the fence which in turn knocked a lot of the boards loose on the West side of the fence. I also want to reverse the fence boards so the "smooth" side is on the inside of the backyard.

My fence is about 8 years old and I never stained but have never had a fence post rot and break off like Ware did. Almost all the 4X4's have warped so instead of being nice a straight like it was when it was built is now all wavy. I did build it myself with help from TOG and a friend of mine which saved my A LOT of money.

I used 6X6's at all the corners and gates and in the middle of the runs and 4x4's for the rest of the posts and everything is about 8' on center. All the pickets are nailed in but over the years when fence boards came loose, I would replace the nails with deck screws. I agree with DFW that the look of steel posts project an image of strength but in my situation I wouldn't have to look at them. I have learned a lot from building the fence and if I had to do it all over again would go with steel posts at 6' on center and screw everything. The fence is on my many to do thing list this year. Also having the "smooth" side would help with trimming too as I wouldn't have to deal with getting around the fence posts.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I call BS on the 10-15 year between staining. Improperly adjusted irrigation heads will wear through the stain in a year. I have to redo my fence about every 3-4years. I do my own as I have so much fence, I typically power wash the fence front and back, then I use wood defender .com products. I use an airless sprayer and go to town.

as far as the fence itself goes using the correct gauge Steel Poles(10 gauge or better)set in concrete at 8' on center set couple feet deep then a concrete curb around the perimeter is the tits. Then use 6" cedar slats and do board on board for privacy. If your building the fence I assume you would have the option to have the poles facing the outward/neighbors houses and you getting the flat side facing inside. If you have a fence company local they will have all the metal fitting to ties in the stringers and hardware/latches for the gates.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree on the 3-4 years between stainings.

On the "pretty side" issue, a lot depends on whether you're the first fence, who you are joining, etc.


----------

